# Head west for steel-my butt!



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I love the names! I also name a lot of spots with my own names, although some of the most well-known spots have great names already, and don't need anything else. "The logjam," - I know of several spots I have given that name to. A lot of logjams got pushed to the bank this last year. The Sign Hole - used to have a No Wake sign on a tree across the river. That tree fell in years ago, and took the sign with it. The Shot (paraphrase "crap") hole, where you can't fish it right from shore, but can hit it perfectly from a nicely parked boat. "The Secret Spot," and "The New Secret Spot." "The Midriver Spot." "The Bobber Hole," "The New Bobber Hole," and "The Upstream Bobber Hole." Of course I still use some well-known names - "The Blockhouse," (the block is almost gone now), The Highbanks, The Boyscout Camp, The Claybanks, etc. 

The Ausable didn't completely die - for Salmon or Steelhead; but the returns were pretty dismal for a few years. Last year's Steelhead run sucked out loud! Lots of little tiny male Steelhead came back in the Fall, but hardly any adults were around. This year is much better. The west side still has larger fish to be caught, but there are enough decent sized fish in the Ausable to make it well worth the trip these days. I try to stop in at least one of the shops in Oscoda every day I fish, even if it is just to buy a pop. Lynn's store is very convenient, because I can just pull my boat over and head in. He is very accomodating, and helpful. I needed to connect my backing on my pin with some new line I bought, and wasn't sure how to knot it. He put it together for me on the spot, with a smile on his face, and it held for a few years. Ross, at Wellmans, has been very helpful over the years, too.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

same here, we always hit up the local businesses, Dinner at Desis, get my coffe and daily munchees at the dam store, a hat or a teeshirt for a memory, and traditonal first stop at wellmans on the voyage up for flys , supplies , a fresh roll of maxima 6lb , and the report of the day. He was bumming big time this spring.


----------



## boxers30 (Dec 7, 2011)

herb09 said:


> Hope folks are listening, stopped in a couple of bait shops today and there hurting they need the business.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We will be heading up Monday at half-past-dark. Spent alot of time this last spring and brought in my first steelie. I finally retired this last year and sold my business, now I have the time to hone my fishing skills which has been very enjoyable. We always stop at the local shops and diners up there, drop some $ and get the latest news on the action. Support those folks and they will be there next time you are up.


----------

